
Is TikTok a Chinese Cambridge Analytica Data Bomb Waiting to Explode? - zachguo
https://qz.com/1613020/tiktok-might-be-a-chinese-cambridge-analytica-scale-privacy-threat/
======
manfredo
I doubt that TikTok has the capacity to mine meaningful data. From what I've
seen it's mostly teenagers doing lip-sync and making memes. Maybe marketers
can establish a link between certain preferences of memes and proclivity to
buy certain goods? Perhaps there's some potential for data monetization.

But this is nowhere near the level of analysis that Cambridge Analytic did on
Facebook. The data Facebook collects is way more useful, and even contains
people's estimated political leanings (which are fairly accurate in my
analysis).

~~~
lalos
Could be a long-term investment, one of those teens will rise up to be have
political or business power and who knows what they can leverage on them. Then
again it could be just a fun app.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/us/politics/grindr-
china-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/us/politics/grindr-china-
national-security.html)

~~~
ezoe
Dear Mr. politician, it seems the video you uploaded 30 years ago sing a
particular song which directly contradicts your current manifesto which claims
the usage of traditional words to express color is racism and you propose to
use RGB value instead for politically correctness reason. By the way, on a
completely unrelated fact off course, but we offer a protection service.

